# Lice treatment > Family Milk cow ?



## horsepoor21 (Mar 14, 2007)

I think I've made a horrible mistake .

My cows have lice .... I wanted to treat them with something natural but was advised by my vet (who was already out looking at a sick horse of our's) that I needed to get them treated quickly so I got some chemical stuff from her . And no , I haven't the slightest clue what it was , it was blue and I had to pour it on with a gun. They're closed for the weekend which is why I haven't called them .

So anyways , now I read that you're not supposed to use pour on meds on dairy cattle and that we won't be able to drink her milk (she's due to calve at the end of April ) !!!! I am just heartbroken . My goats are about dried up , I REALLY was depending on milking her .

So am I freaking out over nothing ? Or does anyone know if this is true ? Is there anything I can do now to reverse what I've done ? (wishful thinking)


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

It all depends on you and your personal tolerance for things. Me? I would not drink any milk till you get to talk to the vet and find what milk withholding you need to do for that specific med. Chances are good you'll be able to drink milk again after a minimal withholding time but don't believe me, check with the vet.

sorry!


----------



## horsepoor21 (Mar 14, 2007)

She's not in milk yet , she's due to calve at the end of next month . It just irks me because the vet saw that I have a Jersey and I was telling her how excited I was to start milking her . You'd think she would have told me about the effects of the lice treatment ....

But then again , I should have done more research instead of trusting a vet . Oih !


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

There is an established withdrawal time for beef cattle with regards to the pour on ivermectin. Using it on dairy cattle is technically "off-label", but I just dewormed our herd, including the heavy bred Jersey milk cow, with pour on ivermectin last week. I think the standard withdrawal time is 30 days for beef cattle, but you can research online to make sure. For the dairy cow, I just double the withdraw time to be extra safe.
You do not need to refrain from drinking her milk for her entire lactation! All is NOT lost.


----------



## horsepoor21 (Mar 14, 2007)

farmergirl> Thankyou ! That's not so bad!


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

like the other poster said withdraw time is the factor, usually withdraw times are over and above so you should be safe at what ever withdraw time the vet tells you. 30 days sounds close and thats to get it out of the meat. if your worried have her milk tested when you need to start using it. I bet next time your more informed, not very vet like for my taste, I have the home numbers for the vets I use.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

horsepoor21 

In cases where dairy people mistakenly applied ivermectin (blue colored pour on) they were told to wash the animals to remove as much as possible. You may want to consider doing that to your Jersey to reduce the amount available for absorption. Here is the most current info that I found
Ivermectin/Ivomec- The use of
ivermectin, a parasiticide, is a subject of
debate in the organic community, and
there is some discussion about removing it
from the National List. For now,
ivermectin is allowed for use on dairy
animals when preventive measures for
controlling parasites fail to work. Routine
use is not allowed and a 90-day milk
withholding is required for all treated
animals. Ivermectin is not allowed for use
on slaughter stock, and once an animal
has been administered ivermectin, it may
not be sold as organic beef.


----------



## horsepoor21 (Mar 14, 2007)

I wish I could wash it off but it is horribly windy here plus snowing , I don't want to make her sick !

So if worse comes to worse and I have to wait 90 days , I guess we will survive . But we sure learned our lesson!!!

Can't wait 'til I can call the vet . VERY curious .....


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

Ivemec absorbs into the skin within hours due to the use of alcohol for the carrier of it. Also with you cow calfing toward the end of april, I would nto worry one bit about drinking the milk then. This is why we use Cydectin (dark purple and oily) . Labeled for milk cows and also treat for mange.
Also with jerseys keep a eye on them. They are strange critters and react to certain drugs differnetly then other cattle. Had the vet inject dectromax the other day during dehorning. Had a 1/4 jersey cross go into allergic reactions to it. Treated her and she was fine.
Bob


----------



## horsepoor21 (Mar 14, 2007)

Madsaw> You think the milk will be safe to drink by then ? Oh I hope so ! I have "Cydectin" wrote down so I know for next time ,thankyou !


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I find it interesting that your vet. would treat a milk cow, knowing that you would be milking her in a few weeks. Just don`t know what they were thinking. Thanks Marc


----------



## horsepoor21 (Mar 14, 2007)

Marc > I should have had a clue when the vet actually asked me what breed "Daisy" is !!!!! 

My hubby is the ranch kid , but he's gone trucking so I'm trying to learn all this by myself . I just feel kind of dumb around all these ranch folks as I really don't know much but I guess I should speak up anyhow ! Would have saved me alot of trouble !


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I am with Madsaw on this one. I would have no trouble drinking her milk at the end of April, if she got a pour-on treatment now. Sure, she isn't 'organic', but I dont think much med will still be in her system in that amount of time.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

The US Dept of Agriculture permissible amount of ivermectin in milk is 2 part per billion. I read that in cheese that on day 2 and day 28 that the findings were the greatest in sample they took on ivermectin treated cattle.

I know that on my beef animals that there is residual action as the cattle are free of flies up to 30 days following invermectin treatment.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I use ivomec+ injectable at dryoff time (7months bred) on my cows and don't have a problem at all with drinking the milk once they freshen and come into milk. 

Although I'm not a huge fan of insecticides and pesticides for the most part, the ivomec works well and is cost efficient for me.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

horsepoor21 said:


> Madsaw> You think the milk will be safe to drink by then ? Oh I hope so ! I have "Cydectin" wrote down so I know for next time ,thankyou !



Hate to rain on your parade, but Cydectin is just another form of ivermectin.

There are pour-ons avaliable for the treatment of lice that are labled for lactating dairy cattle. Permethrin comes to mind.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

oneokie said:


> Hate to rain on your parade, but Cydectin is just another form of ivermectin.
> 
> There are pour-ons avaliable for the treatment of lice that are labled for lactating dairy cattle. Permethrin comes to mind.


Cydectin is used on dairy cattle, with no milk withholding time. If you drink milk from the store, those cows likely have been treated with it at some time. 

http://www.drugs.com/vet/cydectin-pour-on.html


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

oneokie said:


> Hate to rain on your parade, but Cydectin is just another form of ivermectin.
> 
> There are pour-ons avaliable for the treatment of lice that are labled for lactating dairy cattle. Permethrin comes to mind.


Hate to rain on YOUR parade, but they are 2 different animals. Ivemec is Ivemectrin, Cydectin is Moxedectrin. Cydectin is also labeled for direct use on dairy cattle milking or dry. Ivemec is not. Cydectin also is labeled for tail head mange which is hard to find a good control of it.
Bob


----------



## horsepoor21 (Mar 14, 2007)

Okay , just realized the name of the stuff is written on my reciept . It's called DECTOMAX ..... Is that the same as Ivemectrin ?


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

A hazardous handling fee is incurred for shipping. Here is the warning label for use.

Warnings: Flammable! Keep away from heat , sparks, open flame, and other sources of ignition. Dectomax Pour-On solution for cattle may be irritating to human skin and eyes, and users should be careful not to apply it to themselves or to other persons. Operators should wear protective clothing including a long-sleeved shirt, rubber gloves, and boots with a waterproof coat when applying the product. Protective clothing should be washed after use. If accidental skin contact occurs, wash the affected area immediately with soap and water. If accidental eye exposure occurs, flush the eyes immediately with water and get medical attention. Wash hands after use. Do not smoke or eat while handling the product.Residue Warning: Cattle must not be slaughtered for human consumption within 45 days of treatment. Not for use in female dairy cattle 20 months of age or older. A withdrawal period has not been established for this product in preruminating calves. Do not use in calves to be processed for veal.Use Conditions: Varying weather conditions including rainfall, do not affect the efficacy of Dectomax Pour-On. Store below 30 degrees C (86degrees F). Protect from Light and dispose of containers in an approved landfill or by incineration.

Here is a Canadian warning
Warning
(1) Treated animals must not be slaughtered for use as food for at least 55 days after the latest treatment with this drug. (2) This drug must not be used in lactating dairy cows. (3) Because a withdrawal time for milk has not been established, non-lactating dairy cows must not be treated within two months of calving. (4) Keep out of reach of children. (5) Avoid contact with skin and eyes.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

agmantoo said:


> (3) Because a withdrawal time for milk has not been established, non-lactating dairy cows must not be treated within two months of calving.


I do believe this is the answer you were looking for! Two months ain't so bad  That'll give you time to get used to the milking routine, and time for the calf to get a good start in life. Our Jersey is due anyday, but I won't start milking for at least a week after she calves just to give the calf time to get a jump on life.


----------

